# Omega F300



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently purchased an Omega F300 from Gary on this forum. It's a lovely looking watch, so the timing problems aren't a huge issue for me as it's not going to be a daily wearer too often, it's more out of interest.

I noticed it was running fast, so Gary kindly sent an alternative battery which I had hoped would fix the problem. However, I've done some testing and found that when I leave the watch alone lying down flat it gains a few seconds a day, nothing major. But I put it on this moring at 7.30am and it has gained approximately 10 minutes since then!

Any ideas as to what would cause this? Would a service help? How much would it cost to fix?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mike. Funnily enough I've seen the very same thing with my IWC hummer. Some nights it gains 10 minutes, other nights not. I don't believe it is due to any external interference. It seems to me that hummers aren't very accurate when not being worn. I've left several running at the same time unworn, and they all have drifted to varying degrees by large margins (and I mean hours) after a few weeks. I'm sure the forum experts will be able to clarify what is happening. Regards, Steve.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I have an f300 Seamaster, it has always been very accurate on and off the wrist. If you are having problems, click on the Electric Watches banner above and contact the site owner - he is a member of this forum and will be able to diagnose what is wrong if you send the watch to him; lots of forum members have had hummers serviced/repaired by him, he is 100% reliable.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

It is double indexing occasionally ie. advancing the index wheel by more than one tooth per vibration of the tuning fork. This can be managed by using a battery with a lower voltage (mercury), but these are hard to find today.

A re-phase will sort it out, nothing too major.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

I'll check out the website this evening and contact them.

Rob - What do you mean by a "re-phase"?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike_J_Smith said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'll check out the website this evening and contact them.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Re-phasing is basically adjusting the index and backstop pawls so that they gather only one tooth on the index wheel per vibration of the tuning fork.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've found that proximity to my mobile phone has caused one of my Tissonics (Tissot equivalent of your Omega f300) to drastically gain or lose in a short period of time. It kept time fine before, and has done since, so I've assumed it was the magnet in the phone's speaker as the phone was nearly touching the watch.

I'm now careful to ensure that I don't store or leave tuning fork watches anywhere near speakers or other devices with magnets in, even small ones in phone speakers.

If your problem was a one-off, did you have any magnets nearby (phone, TV, speakers)? If the problem is still happening, I'd get it serviced.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you subjecting the watch to any vibration or sharp blows?

This can cause a tuning spork watch to jump ahead by a few seconds which if repeated can soon add up to minutes.

The reason I think this could be the answer is that when left alone your Omega is quite accurate.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mike if you do decide to send the watc to Paul and any issue proves to be more than just a service needed so to speak I will split any resulting bill with you 50:50 if that's ok with you?


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks again all, especially Gary that is another very kind gesture.

I haven't had a chance to contact the Electric Watches website - Is that Paul? I'll do that today if possible and see what the deal is.

I don't think it is caused by a proximity to anything in particular and I'm not doing anything particularly to jolt the watch, just driving and sitting at a computer in my office. Again, it's not a massive problem for me, but I wouldn't mind being able to wear it for a days work withour resetting it at lunch!

Thanks again for the advice & input.

Mike


----------



## Tuizner (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Mike

Did you saolve your problem? I have recently acquired an otherwise nice de-ville that is experiencing the same issue - tends to keep time when left alone but is out by about 20 minutes a day otherwise.

Also my second hand moves when setting...


----------



## Tuizner (Dec 5, 2011)

Tuizner said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Did you saolve your problem? I have recently acquired an otherwise nice de-ville that is experiencing the same issue - tends to keep time when left alone but is out by about 20 minutes a day otherwise.
> 
> Also my second hand moves when setting...


Just sent it back to the guy in USA for repair or refund....


----------

